# New home recording "Girl I Knew"



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

This is just a real basic and simple song. 

This song is written for vocals however I dont have the gear to record vocals yet...this song will be redone later on when I get a better puter with a better sound card. 

The mix is kind of muddy...lead isnt clear enough...I used some new drum loops i got for next to nothing. 

Bass line was played on an electric guitar and not a bass...doesnt really sound like a bass but I tried...i need to get a bass guitar as well...I need so much gear however I have no money...lol. 

Song is in the snow capped mountain moonlight album...click on view tracks in green. 

http://www.mp3.com/artist/travelers-tale/songs/


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

sounds pretty good despite those things (which you shouldn't tell people upfront, lol... let them judge it on it's own merits).... it wasn't what i expected, which is a good thing. keep up the good work!


----------

